# Do you ever feel like everyone hates you ?



## jcfynx (Mar 8, 2010)

Because that's a feeling I've had a lot lately. I don't know if it's me, but everyone around me seems angry and hateful all of the time, and I'm not sure how to deal with it. It's only natural that people are going to not like you, but it always makes me sad if a person expresses something negative towards me, even if I don't have any particular attachment to that person. (It doesn't help that I tend to give certain sorts of people, who tend to be overrepresented amongst animal-people, the "heebie jeebies!")

Does anyone else feel like they can't cope with peoples' negativity? If so, how do you deal with those kinds of feelings if you can't just shake them off?


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 8, 2010)

GET OFF THIS FUCKING BOARD YOU MORON


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 8, 2010)

I think most people generally don't like me, and I treat them all equally with respect, and very much doubt and skepticism.


----------



## Willow (Mar 8, 2010)

;^; I do.....


----------



## Ratte (Mar 8, 2010)

This ought to be interesting.  :V



WillowWulf said:


> ;^; I do.....



Sh.  <3


----------



## quayza (Mar 8, 2010)

I can drown out almost anyone.


----------



## jcfynx (Mar 8, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> I think most people generally don't like me, and I treat them all equally with respect, and very much doubt and skepticism.



I find it's best not to get into an argument with people who are looking for one. You'll always find someone like that, and it never makes you feel any better afterward. Actually, it may make you feel worse!


----------



## Willow (Mar 8, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Sh.  <3


*whimpers*


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Mar 8, 2010)

Pretty sure nobody hates me. Yet.


----------



## Ratte (Mar 8, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *whimpers*



:3


----------



## Viva (Mar 8, 2010)

I don't think that everyone hates me, but I do think that people ignore me :/


----------



## Browder (Mar 8, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *whimpers*



Jeeze you do get upset easily don't you?

And I feel like everyone is irritated with me sometimes, but not that everyone hates me.


----------



## ThunderWolf78 (Mar 8, 2010)

i have a general dislike for everyone, but i treat them like a human, its not in my nature to make fun of/demean them in any way. if someone is rude or disrespectful towards me, i usually just ignore them. if it ever gets to a point to where i cant stand them, they have a "block user" list for a reason, and that way, i wont have to hear anything from them again. if it gets too bad, i would just take a break from the forums all together. People are generally hateful, specially over the internet, only because it gives a user anonymity. now im not saying that every single person is hateful, but most people are, and as stated before, if it gets too much to where you wanna punch a wall or what have you, take the time to relax, remember, they are only tough over the internet, and they can only try and hurt you with words.


----------



## Willow (Mar 8, 2010)

Ratte said:


> :3


*snuggles*


----------



## jcfynx (Mar 8, 2010)

ThunderWolf78 said:


> remember, they are only tough over the internet, and they can only try and hurt you with words.



I find people are a lot nicer over the Internet if they have to talk to you with real, actual words. A lot of people won't be able to call you names for real because it's just not in their character; the Internet just seems to taint them when they're typing, somehow.


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 8, 2010)

I just think that people hate me.
My mind starts making up shit.


----------



## ThunderWolf78 (Mar 8, 2010)

as stated before, its the anonymity of it all. a 5'5 150 pound person can act like Hulk Hogan. and i do agree, i have friends that live around me who are total A-holes on the internet, but when you hang around them they are not so bad.


----------



## Rsyk (Mar 8, 2010)

I don't think that everyone hates me. 
I'm pretty sure there's a few people who haven't heard of me yet.


----------



## Beta_7x (Mar 8, 2010)

Not if I hate them first!


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 8, 2010)

I see a lot of hate all the time, but it's usually towards someone other than myself. Although, when I'm feeling down I do like to try talking about it with a friend. Oh, and I've also learned that playing a horribly gory video game (Gears of War 2 in my case) as angrily as you possibly can helps a lot too. =D


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 8, 2010)

I hate you so much jcf... let me hug you.


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 8, 2010)

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_44ev6Q8AhCw/Rg4HLBQQQgI/AAAAAAAAAdY/cCFfJYGBOy0/s320/jesus_slap_300.jpg

even Jesus hates you


----------



## moonchylde (Mar 8, 2010)

A lot of people hate me for a lot of stupid reasons; religion, political views, or the fact that they can't control me with their fucking money so they start talking shit and telling lies about me when I'M FIVE FUCKING FEET AWAY... ahem, sorry, had a run-in last night with the gf's father, still a little pissed... but yeah, I could care less if people hate me. Most of those who hate me know nothing about me, so I just laugh at their ignorance and get on with my life. 

"Lady, protect my enemies. Let them remain strong enough to continue blocking my path when I might have otherwise run into danger. Let them know that they have helped me almost as much as my friends." - A Discordian Prayer, _Apocrypha Discordia, 2nd Edition_


----------



## Ratte (Mar 8, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *snuggles*



:3 ~

It's really hard to get everyone to hate you.  Even Hitler had friends.  :V

Until he killed them or had them be killed.

... V:


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 8, 2010)

Ratte said:


> :3 ~
> 
> It's really hard to get everyone to hate you.  Even Hitler had friends.  :V
> 
> ...



So wrong yet so true...... :3


----------



## Mentova (Mar 8, 2010)

Not since I was an angsty 13 year old. Stop being an awkward nerd/angsty retard and maybe, just maybe, it'll stop.


----------



## Viva (Mar 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Not since I was an angsty 13 year old. Stop being an awkward nerd/angsty retard and maybe, just maybe, it'll stop.


 
But you are still a youngin

WHY DON'T YOU FEEL HATED! :V


----------



## Mentova (Mar 8, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> But you are still a youngin
> 
> WHY DON'T YOU FEEL HATED! :V


Cause I'm not a stereotypical retarded 18 year old.


----------



## Willow (Mar 8, 2010)

Ratte said:


> :3 ~
> 
> It's really hard to get everyone to hate you.  Even Hitler had friends.  :V
> 
> ...


^///^

But some of Hitler's friends tried to kill him..but he always seemed to win..and then he killed his friends...


----------



## Niemand (Mar 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Cause I'm not a stereotypical retarded 18 year old.


And how many hours a day do you spend on 4Chan?


----------



## Ratte (Mar 8, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ^///^
> 
> But some of Hitler's friends tried to kill him..but he always seemed to win..and then he killed his friends...



That's the fun part of history.  :3c


----------



## Willow (Mar 8, 2010)

Indeed 
(lol..you beated me to a friend request :3)


----------



## Ratte (Mar 8, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Indeed
> (lol..you beated me to a friend request :3)



You're just so adorable I couldn't help myself.  D:


----------



## Willow (Mar 8, 2010)

Ratte said:


> You're just so adorable I couldn't help myself.  D:


^///^


----------



## Mentova (Mar 8, 2010)

Slut said:


> And how many hours a day do you spend on 4Chan?


Not a single one. I go to something awful! :V


----------



## Ratte (Mar 8, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ^///^



:33

Also, yes, I get that feeling.  Not so much now, though, which is always nice.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 8, 2010)

OP, I totally know what you mean.  All this tension and hatred just hanging in the air like a fart that won't go away.

Wait, that was a fart.  Explains why they were all making those faces and cussing at me.

My bad.  c:


----------



## Tommy (Mar 8, 2010)

No, mainly because not many people know me.


----------



## 8-bit (Mar 8, 2010)

OP, I hate you.


----------



## Willow (Mar 8, 2010)

Ratte said:


> You're just so adorable I couldn't help myself.  D:


But how am I adorable :/


----------



## BlueGaze (Mar 8, 2010)

I don't think everyone hates me. Get annoyed, yeah. Hate? No.

Hell, most people in my school know who I am, but that is for the reason that I was in track and did very well. blahhhhh

=3


----------



## Ratte (Mar 8, 2010)

Tycho said:


> OP, I totally know what you mean.  All this tension and hatred just hanging in the air like a fart that won't go away.
> 
> Wait, that was a fart.  Explains why they were all making those faces and cussing at me.
> 
> My bad.  c:



I can't stop laughing.

D:



WillowWulf said:


> But how am I adorable :/



I don't know, you just are.  :3


----------



## Willow (Mar 8, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I don't know, you just are.  :3


I feel loved X3


----------



## Rsyk (Mar 8, 2010)

Ratte said:


> :33
> 
> Also, yes, I get that feeling.  Not so much now, though, which is always nice.


But Ratte, everyone loves you. 
How could you ever feel it was any different?


----------



## Leon (Mar 8, 2010)

I don't hate you OP, although I haven't met or talked to you enough to know wheter I should hate you, so my feelings towards you are neutral.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 8, 2010)

Hatred is a strong word to use, but I do feel like the entire internet seems to be one big competition for approval of some kind, and that's pretty annoying. People are always shooting others down if they don't act like douchebags, or share the same opinion.


----------



## garoose (Mar 8, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Hatred is a strong word to use, but I do feel like the entire internet seems to be one big competition for approval of some kind, and that's pretty annoying. People are always shooting others down if they don't act like douchebags, or share the same opinion.


 
I agree

(DO YOU APPROVE OF ME NOW AM I ACCEPTED!!!??!?! I HAVE TO KNOW!)

In seriousness I haven't gotten those vibes here yet, maybe more suited to me would be: "Do you ever feel like no one gives a shit about anything you have to say ?" but thats just the internet and my never ending quest for acceptance


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 8, 2010)

I hate everyone....so....?


----------



## garoose (Mar 8, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I hate everyone....so....?


 
Yeah what's wrong with hatred, most of todays marriages are based solely around hatred


----------



## Mentova (Mar 8, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I hate everyone....so....?


Also this


----------



## Leon (Mar 9, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I hate everyone....so....?


 
B-but what about me?


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 9, 2010)

You're a dirty ho, of course I hate you


----------



## Cloud Nine (Mar 9, 2010)

I dont think everyone hates me I know everyone hates me.


----------



## Leon (Mar 9, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> You're a dirty ho, of course I hate you


 
Well i'll love you anyway. >=C


:3c


----------



## Kanin (Mar 9, 2010)

None of you really even know me.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 9, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> None of you really even know me.


I do


----------



## garoose (Mar 9, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> None of you really even know me.


 
And yet we all hate you with the intensity of 100000 burning suns


----------



## Rytes (Mar 9, 2010)

nope, I'm adorable and lovable


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 9, 2010)

Sometimes...
IRL, it is normal to me - I dont really care.
On the internets, I do care a bit, but the only place I get hate is here. Well, this is also the only place I get the opposite feeling.


----------



## Telnac (Mar 9, 2010)

jcfynx said:


> Because that's a feeling I've had a lot lately. I don't know if it's me, but everyone around me seems angry and hateful all of the time, and I'm not sure how to deal with it. It's only natural that people are going to not like you, but it always makes me sad if a person expresses something negative towards me, even if I don't have any particular attachment to that person. (It doesn't help that I tend to give certain sorts of people, who tend to be overrepresented amongst animal-people, the "heebie jeebies!")
> 
> Does anyone else feel like they can't cope with peoples' negativity? If so, how do you deal with those kinds of feelings if you can't just shake them off?


*must resist urge to make snide negative comment*

You're a git.

There, now that's out of my system... 

I guess I've gotten used to people thinking negative things about me.  Usually, people's first impressions of me are damned good: wow, here's someone I'd like to hang out with!  But reality can't possibly live up to that.  I'm opinionated, judgmental and I very much go against the grain... not because I think it's cool to be a "rebel" but because that's just who I am.  I'm a geek and a furry, which means I'm outside the norm of mainstream society.  But I'm also a Christian and a conservative, which means I'm outside the norm of geek society.

But for some reason, I make a great first impression.  Often, that ends up working against me.  No matter if I'm dealing with people in mainstream society or fellow geeks, the second impression usually is what makes people outright shun me.

It's the few who are willing to stick around and wait for the third impression, that I'm someone who is my own person, that I don't bother to try to hide who I am, who really get to know the real "me" and become my friends.

Alas, such people are few & far between.


----------



## Kanin (Mar 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I do


 
No you don't, you've seen me post a few times, but you don't know me. YOU DON'T KNOW ME!!! D:<



garoose said:


> And yet we all hate you with the intensity of 100000 burning suns


 
Yay. o3o


----------



## Mentova (Mar 9, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> No you don't, you've seen me post a few times, but you don't know me. YOU DON'T KNOW ME!!! D:<
> 
> 
> 
> Yay. o3o


YES I DO! I DO KNOW YOU! AND I WANT TO MARRY YOU!


----------



## Kanin (Mar 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> YES I DO! I DO KNOW YOU! AND I WANT TO MARRY YOU!


 
I'll never marry you! My heart belongs to Ratte!

:V


----------



## Mentova (Mar 9, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> I'll never marry you! My heart belongs to Ratte!
> 
> :V


We can have a three way you know.


----------



## Kanin (Mar 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> We can have a three way you know.


 
Oh my god, you're right! So it shall be done!


----------



## Icarus (Mar 9, 2010)

I heart social anxiety too.
:3
<3


----------



## torachi (Mar 9, 2010)

Im sure people chug their haterade around me, but i just dont care.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 9, 2010)

Nahhh. I'm not particularly likeable or good with people, though.


----------



## Leon (Mar 9, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Nahhh. I'm not particularly likeable or good with people, though.


 
I like you. :3c


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 9, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> I'll never marry you! My heart belongs to Ratte!
> 
> :V


I'd say give up. Ratte is caught.



Heckler & Koch said:


> We can have a three way you know.


what



Lord Kanin said:


> Oh my god, you're right! So it shall be done!



doble what


----------



## furatail (Mar 9, 2010)

Everyone likes me.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 9, 2010)

furatail said:


> Everyone likes me.



O RLY?


----------



## Zaraphayx (Mar 9, 2010)

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Azure (Mar 9, 2010)

I hope they do.


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 9, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I hope they do.




Assent.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 9, 2010)

No, I don't.

But I wish they did because then I'd be able to cry myself to sleep like all the cool kids do.


----------



## Bloopy (Mar 9, 2010)

y do ppl hate watashi when i come 2skoo in a fursuit and i try 2 humping hawt gurls's legs no 1 understants da hard life off bean a furray!!! >:[ if only everyone luvd me as much as i luv foxies.....


----------



## FluffMouse (Mar 9, 2010)

No because most sane people love me. :3 Unless they're jealous.


----------



## Ricky (Mar 9, 2010)

No.


----------



## 8-bit (Mar 9, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I'd say give up. Ratte is caught.


 
Shoot! It was so close! (lol pokemon)


----------



## garoose (Mar 9, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Shoot! It was so close! (lol pokemon)


 
I'm replaying blue version as we speak


----------



## SirRob (Mar 9, 2010)

OP makes me laugh. Lololololol. What a joke.

No, I don't feel like everyone hates me. I know _some_ people hate me, but I'm fine with that.


garoose said:


> In seriousness I haven't gotten those vibes here yet, maybe more suited to me would be: "Do you ever feel like no one gives a shit about anything you have to say ?" but thats just the internet and my never ending quest for acceptance


This.

In real life too, but I don't really do anything about it like I do here.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 9, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> No because most sane people love me. :3 Unless they're jealous.


I am sane and I hate you because you don't like me.
I am the sanest person on these forums.
Well now.


----------



## Stawks (Mar 9, 2010)

Everyone either hates me or ignores me, because I'm a dickhole with a forgettable face.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 9, 2010)

Stawks said:


> Everyone either hates me or ignores me, because I'm a dickhole with a forgettable face.


That is not true. <3


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 9, 2010)

I have a rather lovely list of haters, and i show them how much I care when I make love to their face with a boxcutter :3


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 9, 2010)

Stawks said:


> Everyone either hates me or ignores me, because I'm a dickhole with a forgettable face.



true
true
I saw you post once



KylieIsACannibal said:


> I have a rather lovely list of haters, and i show them how much I care when I make love to their face with a boxcutter :3


I don't hate you :3


----------



## furatail (Mar 9, 2010)

Bloopy said:


> y do ppl hate watashi when i come 2skoo in a fursuit and i try 2 humping hawt gurls's legs no 1 understants da hard life off bean a furray!!! >:[ if only everyone luvd me as much as i luv foxies.....



Are they still teaching grammar in High School?


----------



## Viva (Mar 9, 2010)

Just live ya life.


â™«ayy ayy ayyâ™«


----------



## furatail (Mar 9, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> true
> true
> I saw you post once
> 
> ...



It's hard to hate anyone online. Arrogance is something that happens in real time, not via instant posts.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 9, 2010)

furatail said:


> It's hard to hate anyone online. Arrogance is something that happens in real time, not via instant posts.


That's why I usually not share feelings if they are to a big number of listeners.
Only personally. And that is still warm from a cold hearted person like me.
And yes, I don't hate anybody particularly.


----------



## Kommodore (Mar 9, 2010)

Maybe I just subconsciously filter out these people but I have never had a problem with people being angry or negative in my presence. Of course every once in a while you pass a guy in a sour mood but that is to be expected. 

So, no, I have never felt that way.


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 9, 2010)

So how many posts about fursecution have there been so far


----------



## Lane The Slain (Mar 9, 2010)

I do feel pretty hated at my shcool. Kids mess and make fun of me. I'm not very popular with the girls either... My main theory is that I am out of place in my redneck town, being an open minded metalhead... Never been much for sports either.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 9, 2010)

I've never felt like this because only half the people hate me. The other half love me.

It's like that anywhere I go.


----------



## SnowFox (Mar 9, 2010)

Yes I do often feel like everyone hates you jcfynx. But you don't need to worry, I'll always like you, you're my bestest friendhog :]


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 9, 2010)

i do...


----------



## Bando (Mar 9, 2010)

:3 Nobody who I can think of hates me.


----------



## Skullmiser (Mar 9, 2010)

There was an episode of Star Trek where people became paranoid, Night Terrors, so having seen it, I try not to succumb to such feelings, however, people do sometimes TELL me that everyone hates me.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 9, 2010)

There's a reason why everyone hates you, you just don't know why


----------



## SnowFox (Mar 9, 2010)

Skullmiser said:


> There was an episode of Star Trek where people became paranoid, Night Terrors, so having seen it, I try not to succumb to such feelings, however, people do sometimes TELL me that everyone hates me.



I like you too.




I don't feel like everyone *hates* me, a few people might. I just think most people don't really give a shit about me. Then I stop giving a shit about other people, and now I'm a terrible furson :[ .


----------



## Digitalpotato (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## Bambi (Mar 10, 2010)

@OP:

Sure, it's easy to feel hated, especially on the internet.

However feeling hated and actually being hated are too different things. Fap, get out of the house, drink something, eat something, play paintball, paint, or draw, but do something that allows you to have some peace of mind. You're not really running from the trouble or idea that someone doesn't like you, you're just essentially learning how to appreciate yourself.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 10, 2010)

Bambi said:


> Get out of the house, fap, drink



In that order?


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 10, 2010)

You just come up with something snappy to shut them up.


----------



## Bambi (Mar 11, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> In that order?


I r chaenged it lol


----------



## kinkycoyote (Mar 11, 2010)

I used to think such nonsense, but then I realized the shocking truth: people only give a shit about their own lives, and waste almost zero time thinking about others. Because we're sort of trapped in our own heads our whole lives, we develop a very me-centric way of viewing the world, and eventually we become convinced that we are life's central character. It's actually really liberating once you understand and accept that people could really give a shit about who you are and what you think and do--not in a negative way, but in a geniunely positive "what a load off of my shoulders" kind of way.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Mar 11, 2010)

kinkycoyote said:


> I used to think such nonsense, but then I realized the shocking truth: people only give a shit about their own lives, and waste almost zero time thinking about others. Because we're sort of trapped in our own heads our whole lives, we develop a very me-centric way of viewing the world, and eventually we become convinced that we are life's central character. It's actually really liberating once you understand and accept that people could really give a shit about who you are and what you think and do--not in a negative way, but in a geniunely positive "what a load off of my shoulders" kind of way.




Sounds almost like you live in America - do you live in colorado? Nah - if you did, you'd think "...and would gladly screw others to get a better parking place."


----------



## Apoc666 (Mar 11, 2010)

Once or twice


----------



## Samza_ (Mar 12, 2010)

It sometimes feels everyone is hating me and im wrong person in this world blahblahblah (feeling so emo) but then i just start think about "its not true, that everyone hates me" its always like someone cares about you, even you are truly a*shole / retard, i have been learned that


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh I forgot this thread existed O_O


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 12, 2010)

No, but sometimes I sit back and think "do I hate EVERYONE?".


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 12, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> No, but sometimes I sit back and think "do I hate EVERYONE?".


That is like me


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 12, 2010)

Nope. And if they didn't, I wouldn't care. I'd offer my cookie of friendship regardless.


----------



## xcliber (Mar 12, 2010)

I don't think anyone really "hates" me. But I know there aren't many people who actually "like" me either. I'm a boring loner that's neither hated nor loved. Maybe I don't exist after all...


----------



## Bambi (Mar 12, 2010)

For the people that think people generally don't care about you, a question:

Why? Is it because you don't have the critical social skills to network and develop better relationships with others?


----------



## JMAA (Mar 12, 2010)

Depends. San Sebastian's a small city, anything stupid you can do there would be a subject anyone on the city would know.
But I'm NOT SO hated at all. Not in a cinycal or narcissist point of view anyway.


----------



## xcliber (Mar 12, 2010)

I lack social skills period. Too afraid to talk to anyone or start up conversation. Don't feel like there's anything worth liking about me. It's more or less self-esteem issues.

I honestly can't stand knowing that there is someone that hates me personally.


----------



## Bambi (Mar 12, 2010)

xcliber said:


> I lack social skills period. Too afraid to talk to anyone or start up conversation. Don't feel like there's anything worth liking about me. It's more or less self-esteem issues.
> 
> I honestly can't stand knowing that there is someone that hates me personally.


Hm, okay.

Some of you might feel a little bit better about the world if you reached out to people to say hello, y'know? Confidence can go along way, even if it's a half-arsed attempt. Not getting on anyone's cases, but most people seem to reflect their internal fear about social situations onto other people without knowing them.


----------



## xcliber (Mar 12, 2010)

I also have verbal communication problems. I can't speak a full sentence without losing my train of thought or starting the sentence over to try and say it a different way. It's lead to awkward and ususally shortened conversations with friends, family, and coworkers more times than I can count.
I try to respond to people when they talk to me but just can't for this reason. 

Example: Coworker walks up to me this morning and asked how my newborn neice was doing. 
Me: "um... Ok... I guess. I didn't seen her since- (yes I gramatically butchered the sentence like that)... I mean I haven't-... She's doing fine."
Her: "Ok, well that's good to hear." *walks into office. "Oh, what was her name?"
Me: "E...um... [name]."
Her: *stares awkwardly "Ok" *goes back to office.
Me (in my head): FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF

At least she doesn't hate me...

Edit: Sorta/Kinda like Porky Pig, but not funny or as fast. I stutter _a lot_.


----------



## Liam (Mar 12, 2010)

Have you ever entered a room, realized that everyone there DOES hate you, and then continue to 'chill' with the occupants?


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 12, 2010)

Liam said:


> Have you ever entered a room, realized that everyone there DOES hate you, and then continue to 'chill' with the occupants?


Yes, I do that often, it is pretty hilarious.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 12, 2010)

I got tired of people hiding the fact that they hate me and then when they are in a 20 people "I HATE O'(me)" group they show it.


----------



## WolfieTeen (Mar 15, 2010)

Yeah i get that feeling a lot ....


----------



## icecold24 (Mar 16, 2010)

I struggle tremendously with self-hate more than other people actually hate me.


----------



## Browder (Mar 16, 2010)

Seriously, why is this thread still alive? Are people that depressed with their lives?


----------



## Nylak (Mar 16, 2010)

Browder said:


> Seriously, why is this thread still alive? Are people that depressed with their lives?


 
Dude, furries.  Sometimes it's justified.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 16, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Dude, furries.  Sometimes it's justified.



True.

But they can hate me all they wish. I'll eat my chocolate wafers and be happy.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 16, 2010)

BAWW, a bunch of people on the forums hates me!


----------



## Browder (Mar 16, 2010)

HAXX said:


> BAWW, a bunch of people on the forums hates me!



Wrong thread. The thread you should be posting that in is a hell of lot funnier than this one.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 16, 2010)

Browder said:


> Wrong thread. The thread you should be posting that in is a hell of lot funnier than this one.



I know, i've posted there


----------



## Shy-wolf (Jun 25, 2010)

Yes. Every time I go somewhere, I feel like everyone is mad at me for no reason at all. I also dont feel comfortable around other people.


----------



## Enwon (Jun 25, 2010)

Shy-wolf said:


> Yes. Every time I go somewhere, I feel like everyone is mad at me. I also dont feel comfortable around other people.


 This thread has been dead for 3 months.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jun 25, 2010)

No, because I'm not an insecure little pussy that thrives on acceptance.

Unless it's someone really important to me, I couldn't care less. So the thought just doesn't cross my mind.
That is, unless they come to me whining "YUR SUCH AN ASS I HATE YOU OMFG!!" In which case, I just laugh and forget, or continue to troll them for kicks.


----------



## Tao (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm terrified of people hating me =(


----------



## Kobu (Jun 25, 2010)

Sure, people hate all the time.  

I just don't care.


----------



## Bando (Jun 25, 2010)

Nice fucking first post, necroing a goddamn 3 month dead thread.


----------



## Ames (Jun 25, 2010)

Shy-wolf said:


> Yes. Every time I go somewhere, I feel like everyone is mad at me. I also dont feel comfortable around other people.


 
Your first post should be an intro, not a necro. D:


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Jun 25, 2010)

Everyone love me!


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jun 25, 2010)

Ya when it seems like everyone ignores me and all then it really does feel like someone is ignoring me =[


----------



## Willow (Jun 25, 2010)

I remember this thread~<3


----------



## Kommodore (Jun 25, 2010)

Shy-wolf said:


> Yes. Every time I go somewhere, I feel like everyone is mad at me. I also dont feel comfortable around other people.


 You are my new favorite person.


----------



## slydude851 (Jun 25, 2010)

You can always take pillz/drugs/alcohol.

Really though, don't do that stuff.  Just don't let it continue on, leave it in the dust, else it will chew away at your sanity.  And yes I have felt like I've been hated by everyone at a couple points.  But just remember to not let it get to you and forget about it.


----------



## slydude851 (Jun 25, 2010)

Browder said:


> Seriously, why is this thread still alive? Are people that depressed with their lives?


 
Seeing as there are kids that suicide because they're being bullied over the internet, sure.


----------



## Conker (Jun 26, 2010)

slydude851 said:


> Seeing as there are kids that suicide because they're being bullied over the internet, sure.


 Social Darwinism at its finest!


----------



## Dan. (Jun 26, 2010)

I don't know or care what people think of me, it's a free country they can have their own opinions...


----------



## Zaraphayx (Jun 26, 2010)

ITT: Special Snowflake Syndrome


----------



## Don (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm quite sure some people hate me, but I've never gotten the feeling that everyone does. My family loves me unconditionally and I have plenty of good friends.

Thinking everyone hates you is just overly cynical, even by my standards.


----------



## Shy-wolf (Jun 26, 2010)

Really


----------

